# Help with Kontakt Tempo syncing to DAW



## IoannisGutevas (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I need some help from Kontakt gurus in the forum! 

I have a kontakt setup in my template syncing to DAW tempo as multitimbral with 16 different instruments in it. Kontakt is sync to DAW tempo. Instrument A and Instrument B are instruments containing loops.

I want instrument A to play the loop at DAWs tempo while instrument B to play the tempo but at half or double speed from the DAW tempo. 

What i do thus far is deactivate the Sync button , typing the tempo manualy then playing the loop, export it to audio then acticating the sync button again and preview it with the rest of the composition.

Is there any more efficient way to do this?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes, you can add a Constant modulator to the Speed knob in the other instrument, and set it to +/- 50% for double time or half time.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Dec 4, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, you can add a Constant modulator to the Speed knob in the other instrument, and set it to +/- 50% for double time or half time.



Thanks for the reply EvilDragon but can you be a bit more.. descriptive? How can i do that?

EDIT: I found the speed knob but its greyed out and its set to "zone". Im looking for example at Heavyocity Ensemble Metals library.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 4, 2016)

Right-click the knob, you can still add modulators this way.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Dec 4, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Right-click the knob, you can still add modulators this way.



Yes I found it. Problem is that as i see to some instruments it works and to others it doesnt affect tempo at all :S. Also the fact that you cant write a precise value (like 50% or 25%) and you have to move the mouse to find the exact percentage is way more tiring and time consuming than my noob-y way. But all in all thank you for the help EvilDragon, if nothing else i learnt how to add modulators in knobs in kontakt and that will come certainly handy


----------

